# Mechanical Switch



## ET (28/11/13)

ok so how would i go about making a mechanical switch for a mech mod? i had an idea involving a spring but that was fail because the battery could move around. i've tried das guugle but i need a better explanation or a nice easy way. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Andre (28/11/13)

Ettiene - This is far above my pay grade, but the Reo I have is totalle mechanical and I have a rebuild kit with it should it ever need it. It has a firing button which presses down on a firing arm with a firing pin at the end of the arm. The firing pin makes contact with the top of the battery. Beneath the battery is a spring, which is a hot spring. It will collapse in case of a short. Below is a video explaining how to rebuild the Reo. Maybe it can give you an idea or two.


----------



## ET (28/11/13)

thanks will check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------

